# Are you amazed by Jesus?



## formula1 (Aug 12, 2014)

If so, this is a post in which I'd like for you to tell me why?


----------



## formula1 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re:*

I am amazed, knowing who I have been, the mistakes I've made, the ignorance I've shown, the anger, the selfishness, and the like that He still loves me and still forgave me and His grace abounds in my life in so many ways. What a gift is eternal life in Christ!

Isn't it worth the sharing?


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I am amazed, for through Him I have life, and more abundantly.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kingdom! Wow!


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## formula1 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re:*

There is just SOMETHING about that name!  Thank Hobbs!

Might I return the blessing?


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 14, 2014)

Very Good Formula1, thanks. The question of how deep , how wide He loves us I saw answered once by Charles Stanley.
 He asked, " how much does God love you", then he extended his arms as far as they could reach to the left and the right and held them there. He said, " He loves you this much, that He did this for you". I never forgot that awesome demonstration.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 14, 2014)

For he hath made him _to be_ sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him. (KJV)

for him who did not know sin, in our behalf He did make sin, that we may become the righteousness of God in him. (YLT)

Amazing


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm amazed at the mercy he has shown me; Mercy I didn't deserve, Mercy I wouldn't even show to myself.  I know it's based on his love for me, but I simply can't fathom it.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 22, 2014)

I am amazed by Jesus constantly.  His mercy, grace, compassion and forgiveness of all the low down dirty things I have done in my life and find myself praying and praising Him all the day long. He has become my All and All and even more amazed at the fact that He is able to even use me to show others His amazing love thru me with words that are not mine coming out of my mouth. I am in awe and amazed of the work He has done in me and thru me, way beyond my human comprehension. And truly amazed at the peace He gives me everyday.  His provision He bestows on me, things I certainly in no way deserve or even knew I needed. Y'all know I can write a book, but I won't this time. He amazes me in everything everyday.


----------



## 1988USMC (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you imagine giving up your one and only Son for the sins of everybody else? I sure can't fathom it!

For by grace you have been saved through FAITH,and that not of yourselves; it is the gift of God.
Ephesians 2:8-9 NJKV

Free for the asking, requires nothing but an open heart and the will to follow him!

WOW!


----------



## Israel (Nov 1, 2014)

I get, like, into these spots...experiences...and I recognize...."someone's been here before"...but that usually comes after I have botched them, completely.
Then, AMAZINGLY...I find grace...left there, in that spot I had so horribly botched, and something happens of which I am not even aware.
"how can you be aware of something happening of which you are not even aware when it happens?"
AMAZING, right?


----------



## speedcop (Nov 3, 2014)

I am amazed that Jesus has so blessed me and my family. And he continues to do so in spite of my sins. He has answered so many prayers in so many ways, pulled me back in the nick of time physically and spiritually. That I represent no more than a grain of sand of garbage I receive unmerited love, mercy and grace. The only way to see and understand what love really is the day we enter into his kingdom and see it face to face.


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm amazed everyday at how he has blessed my life and how unworthy I am of such love.


----------

